

CircleCI gets 1.5m to build out Continuous Integration service - pbiggar
http://gigaom.com/2013/02/25/circleci-gets-1-5m-to-build-out-continuous-integration-service/

======
jamesdeer
Does anyone know where I can learn more about CI in general? A good
article/book?

CircleCI looks great.

~~~
pbiggar
I'd advise against trying to learn "about" CI. There are articles and even
books about CI, and they over complicate it I feel. The way I would think
about is simple: each time you push code, tests run. That's all there is to it
:)

And thanks!

------
thomson
Congrats Paul and team! Couldn't have asked for a better board of investors
IMO.

